# Health Related Concerns



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

I would like to get certified and have my son get certified with me. He is 17 now, but he is a Type 1 Diabetic. Is it out of the question for him? I have read mixed reviews about this. Are there any diabetics on this forum that can help answer this? Thanks for any reply.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's my take. Assuming your talking about diving. If he has to get something to eat because say he is having an episode of hypoglycemia then he would need it pretty quickly. Well at certain depths one must take extended time to retreat to the surface. Hey may not come up in time and find himself submerged and unconscious. Not good any way u look at it. I'm type two but not a diver so maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

First, talk to one of the local SCUBA instructors, then to his Dr. They might allow him to take the class and get certified but, I believe, the instructor will at least want written approval from his Dr.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I dive with a guy on here with DM he follows a pre dive protocol and has meds (insulin and glucagon) on boat if needed. maybe he will post later, start by talking with DAN


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

A local well respected instructor I know (when asked much the same question) said; if a doctor will attest to the condition being managed (mediated, protocols, etc)and will "clear" them for diving; then it becomes a decision of the instructor to choose whether to train them (liability and such).
The take away is that it's quite possible.


----------



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, I have a call into his doctor. Just waiting to hear back.


----------



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

Got the call from the doctor and it's a NO!!! Not what I was wanting to hear. I guess he will have to stick with snorkeling.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Make sure his doctor is a diver or knows dive related issues. There was a time when diabetes was an "absolute contraindication" for diving (agency language for absolutely not) and a lot of Docs still hold to those rules, but things are changing, and I've seen more diabetics getting the thumbs up in recent years. If his doc knows diving and has made the call, DO NOT PUSH IT - it could be fatal! 

On the up side, there's plenty to see and do while snorkeling around the area, and we've shot some pretty decent fish just free diving around the anchor line - and I'm not a "real" free diver.


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.diversalertnetwork.org/

This is specifically their field. I'd give them a call and they will give you all information and advice they can but ultimately it comes down to the individual case. Some underwater time is the best thing you can give somebody in my humble opinion. Don't give up until all options have been exhausted.


----------

